

A modern JavaScript framework to rapidly create embeddable widgets - normanv
http://technology.capillarytech.com/2014/09/22/sharingan-a-modern-javascript-framework-for-plug-n-play-widgets-part-1/

======
khaki54
Is there a demo of the framework in action?

~~~
crozzfire
Hi, I'm Souvik the author of the blogpost. This was just a warm up post. A
demo is coming right up in the next part! Meanwhile do lemme know if you have
any questions :)

PS: I had no clue this was HN'ed, thanks Google Analytics.

